# Millersburg, Holmes County Area



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of any areas in the Millersburg/Holmes County area that are fishable? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Pleasant Hill isn't far from Millersburg. Do you have a Boat? Looking to Fish lakes, rivers, or ponds?? Also what species are you after.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been up in that area several times recently...didn't see much fishing opportunities??? Gotta be water up there somewhere.....saw plenty of swampy looking areas....


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Shreve Lake is a pretty decent bass lake,a few places along Killbuck Creek have good bass fishing,as well as a few pike and saugeyes.Pleasant Hill Lake and the river below it offer good fishing for several species.There's also a couple smaller streams near Millersburg that have good smallie fishing in them.The Mohican River near Brinkhaven has good bass,pike and saugeye fishing,as well as a few walleye's,and maybe even a muskie or two.Aroun Berlin,there's several Amish farms that have nice ponds,and they'll usually give permission if you ask.There's a few places along Walnut Creek that produce bass also.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

This time of year there's some pretty good pike fishing below the Mohicanville dam off of 179. Shreve lake also has some pretty good bluegill too.


----------

